# bluetooth Could not connect to HC: 5



## dcastellacci (May 1, 2021)

Hello,

The configuration of my bluetooth speaker is recognized.

I don't understand the error message:
hw.snd.basename_clone: 1 -> 0
backend_bt: PSM = 0x19
backend_bt: Could not connect to HC: 5

I have the same configuration on another machine and it works with the same speaker.

Both machines are under FreeBSD 12.1p13

I am very annoyed if you can help me.

Thank you
Didier


----------



## fraxamo (May 1, 2021)

First of all, are the machines identical? If not, that might be the source of your issue. Secondly, 12.1 is now EOL. Upgrading to 12.2 or more likely 13.0 may fix your problem. Failing that, searching the web for your error message brought me to this link:

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/bluetooth-speaker.67820/ 
which in turn leads to this link:
https://jacekkowalczyk82.github.io/update/manuals/bsd/2020/02/09/bsd-bluetooth-audio.html

Hope that helps.


----------



## dcastellacci (May 1, 2021)

Hello,

the machines are absolutely identical

I installed FreeBSD 13.0 and I have the same problem with the same error message

hw.snd.basename_clone: 1 -> 0
backend_bt: PSM = 0x19
backend_bt: Could not connect to HC: 5

regards


----------



## Zagzigger (Jan 29, 2022)

Was this ever resolved - I have a very similar error on FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE-p3
Thanks,


----------

